# Tiny House Nation



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I started watching this new show called Tiny House Nation on FYI (a couple of weeks ago it the Biography Channel - ch. 275 on Comcast in my neck of the woods). Anyone else seen it? It's week two of the series, and it's alright. Kind of like every other build show out there, but I dig the ingenuity that goes into them, maintaining full function and necessities, while conserving space and utilizing every square inch. 

I've been a huge fan of the "Tiny House" going on a couple of years now. It's completely impractical for me with the basketball team I have, but if it was just my wife and I, maybe a kid or two, I think I would be perfectly happy with one. Especially the ones you can tow and move around. 

I've seen a few "permanent" ones that if you had a small piece of property, say an acre or less, they would be perfect. I've also seen some bus conversions and the like. The Tiny House concept kind of boils down to almost "trailer or RV" living, but more personal, and way cooler if it's laid out right. 

What's your take on these "Tiny Homes" and the practicality of owning one?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tiny House phenomenon is perplexing to me. If I had no Mrs Slippy, I would probably have a nice 5th Wheel Trailer in addition to my very beloved home at Slippy Lodge. I would spend about 4 months a year traveling the Great USA in the 5th Wheel Trailer.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I lived in a house with less than 900 square feet with my wife and my rugrat. After that I swore that I would never live in anything less than 1000 square feet again. Right now I live in 80 square feet of a 160 foot shipping container (deployed life). I cannot wait to go back to my 1800 square foot house, where I could walk into any room shut the door and still have more space than I have right now. I just can't do the tiny house or tiny anything anymore.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My loving Fiance put her foot down, and told me "NO BUS", I want one. I love the tiny house concept, having a home forever.
I watch alot of Youtube vids on it, but havent seen a tv episode, but you bet your monkey porn slinging butt I will set to record.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I watched one episode & made no sense to me. Family of three spending $30,000 on a tiny house on a trailer. For half the money they could have purchased a nice used TT.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*i watched the tiny house show last night..a family of 4 built a 300 square foot home.thats not for me when it comes to a family.but now its just my mom and me.in which mom aint in the best of health.so if i was to build a tiny house on a flat bed trailer.it'd have to be one that she can get in and out of easly enough.and even then.id be going from point A to pint B...on acount id want the comforts of home while heading a bug out location..or simply have it in a well hiden location and stay there untill its safe to go back to my bug in location*


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

I did not see the show but I live in a tiny house. The important thing that makes it good for me is LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION! I am on the beach, sharing a little courtyard with 9 other similar units (all about 600 sq ft efficiencies) and I have a few feet of usable garden space all around. I even have houseguests from time to time, including an adult and two small children this past winter for three months.

Location is important because everyone can go enjoy the outdoors, not be all cramped in. The front yard acts as auxiliary living room with a couple chairs and a smoking area. Folding furniture is another important part of this lifestyle.

As far as prepper priorities, I like it because it is solid and inconspicuous. Most predatory thieves etc look for more affluent places and in SHTF scenarios, there's no obvious stockpile capacity that might attract predators.

My priority is on strategy. I am a hunker-down as opposed to bug-out type. Being part of a community of people who already live post-apocalyptically is good, too. We are all still on the grid but I am working towards off-gridding as well.

If I were starting over with a lot of money, I would buy land and build a half-buried type of house on a hillside. I think also I would buy more than one location and dig bunker-style ditches in that people could all come into with their own RV, trailers, etc. Kind of like a camping park but designed more prepperifically.

I was thinking a lot about this the other day, having a nice RV all tucked in under some trees, between two embankments, with various living arrangements dug into the hillside but able to all pile into the RV and bug out on short notice. There could be places set up in different regions like this. Probably some campsite owners already doing this?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No where near here could you build one . Not in town not out here. Zoning laws will not allow a home that small. Most areas require a lot more Square feet the lowest any where near here is 1200 feet and then you have to apply and give good reason why so small.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> I lived in a house with less than 900 square feet with my wife and my rugrat. After that I swore that I would never live in anything less than 1000 square feet again. Right now I live in 80 square feet of a 160 foot shipping container (deployed life). I cannot wait to go back to my 1800 square foot house, where I could walk into any room shut the door and still have more space than I have right now. I just can't do the tiny house or tiny anything anymore.


 80 soldiers living in a 40 man tent you lean to enjoy your space when you get back.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's like creating a home out of a tuff shed. 

Here is my advise and I know what it's worth. Spend the money on some land, a compressed earth machine (that's bricks), a small tractor (used with front end loader but a good back and shovel are cheaper), and live in a tent until you can build walls, roof tiles, buy a door, some windows and pipes. You can live tiny in no time and get bigger fast.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

I really want a "tiny house" some day! Being that I live alone I recently moved from a 1BR that was about 700sq ft to a 400sq ft studio and I am 10x happier living here granted it's much more urban too. I really enjoy having a smaller space everything is closer to you at any given point plus it helps a person keep less junk and make sure they only have what they need! Sure If I lived with other people or had a family I would prefer a bigger space but living alone with my small dogs any bigger space just means the fridge is that much farther away! haha...

Also considering I will still have some big student loans when I finally finish college cutting costs is very important so a smaller house is a must! I want to pay off my loans and my house ASAP! So Most likely I would be happy with a 1br house or a small 2br house. Growing up in the suburbs in Minnesota we have some monster sized "middle class" homes going in every year I would imagine as the shrinking incomes takes effect they most likely will be turned into townhouses or multi-generational households. 

I am not a fan of the super tiny homes like some of those 100Sq ft. that seems like a rare type of person who would enjoy that style but smaller spaces means less cost (less utilities) giving people more buying power! I mean what family wouldn't mind having there parents only working pt. I mean if your extremely talented at planning you could use car sharing/biking/walking/bus for transit cutting out the cost of a car and smaller home to cut the cost of expenses. You only live once and if you can live cheaper and enjoy your life on the cheap then you truly are one of the wealthiest persons in the world in my book! 

Those parents with the huge houses, fancy cars, and parents always staying late at work because they need the extra money to buy there boats and other toys well they are poor in my mind. I'll have to start watching that show myself I research the topic a lot because it sparks my interest.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Maximum size for a tiny house is suppose to be 400sqft. Larger & its just considered a small house.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Maximum size for a tiny house is suppose to be 400sqft. Larger & its just considered a small house.


haha OK i'll have to make sure it's 398 sq ft. to make sure I qualify for the Tiny status 

The only part in most of the tiny homes I don't like is the fold up bed's. I just prefer always having my bed ready for sleep. now a bed loft does sound nice!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My bike room is about 300 square feet. I am not living in a closet.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I only quoted what size they stated on tiny house nation series.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd love one if I was on my own, I'd spend most of my time outside anyway, but I don't think the wife would go for it...she says this house(modern semi detached) is small enough...we keep running out of space to put stuff.


----------



## tnladywolfe (May 31, 2014)

I have watched this show and love it. I would live in a tiny home in a heartbeat. The way they get around most zoning laws is that the home is built on a trailer so there is so zoning requirements on it since it is considered a mobile home. I have seen tiny homes with stairs in it instead of a ladder, sleeping lofts so there is no fold up bed, and even full sized kitchens in them. Since its just me and my daughter I have given much consideration to a tiny home somewhere out west in our future.


----------



## alaskatentandtarp (May 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> No where near here could you build one . Not in town not out here. Zoning laws will not allow a home that small. Most areas require a lot more Square feet the lowest any where near here is 1200 feet and then you have to apply and give good reason why so small.


I've heard about zoning laws in certain states that make it hard to build a tiny home, but i've also heard that the whole purpose of the trailer. If it is built on a trailer and can be transported it is not considered a true "home" and isn't required to meet building codes. It may differ from area to area, but something to consider.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah I'd like to do the tiny house thing at least for a while down the road. I'm still in "renter" phase for at least the next 5 years unless I can figure the tiny home thing out.

It's appealing because it lets you own faster. I would rather a more permanent situation than the trailer models most people go with. Perhaps with a septic system and well. Going small would lower your energy demand, potentially allowing you to be off-grid. You could heat and potentially cook with a simple (free) wood stove as well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Putting it on wheels or skids has been dealt with . NO mobile type homes allowed in many areas, and those that do require more square feet over hang requirements ect. Zone laws just prohibit occupying any building of that size or type. You may get away with it in a few places still but I know of here.


----------

